# FRIDAY 5/27



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Caught a few sharks on Friday morning highlighted by a 4' bull. Might seem like a pup to some, but it was my biggest shark from the surf to date!!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice shark! Sounds like lots of fun thanks for the report.. What did you catch it on?


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Cut mullet. Which were hard to catch Friday morning!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think you have a black tip. Not sure, but nice catch anyway! Something like that is fun to fight on a lighter duty surf rod.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

It could be a black tip, there was not much black on the fins... just seemed like a bull..


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like the weed isn't tooooo bad.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*nice work...*


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice catch!!


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Yup looks like Black tip or Spinner. Look at the fins close to it's anus if they are black it's a spinner and if they are white it's a black tip. The shape of the head and the teeth will let you know real quick if it's a bull. 

With that said good job and great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good fish. Looks like BT. Blacktips are more fun to catch anyways. Especially when they put on an aerial show!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice catch! fun fish to catch in the surf, congrats on your personal best...


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice little Blacktip, definitely not a pup!


----------

